# staffie --- available colours?????



## lampropeltis (Jun 21, 2007)

what different colours of staff can you get and how (rare) is each one as ive never seen one the same colour as mine
hes a true staff
and hes (mustard yellow) with white patches??
not ginger like some


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

recognised colours of pure staffs by the kennel club are as follows

Fawn (which yours sounds like)
Red
Brindle
White
Black
Blue
Red & White
Brindle & White.
Fawn & white
Black & Tan
Liver
Black and tan or liver colour are highly undesirable though.

[edit]







< that's a fawn is yours like that?


think that's all of them tho i may have missed one out


----------



## lampropeltis (Jun 21, 2007)

yeah i did some googling last nite and he is fawn and white
cheers


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

edit read the post wrong lol​


----------



## lampropeltis (Jun 21, 2007)

so how rare are fawns???


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

not very to be honest there is no rare colour in staffords. the most common by far is black then brindle then red then fawn then pied then white then blue i spose if you wanted to put it that way but its not like snakes or lizards you dont get a rare "morph" people just charge more for a blue because more people want them and they can charge what they like for them. 
Its like people saying they have a "champagne" stafford there is no such colour or they say they have a yellow stafford again no such colour and there would be no way they would get a yellow stafford if it was KC as all the parents and grandparents wouldnt be yellow at all.
Hope that makes sence


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

my last staff was tri colour and was highly un desirable, i couldnt even show him in a small village staffy show 
miserable gits they took it wayyyy too seriously
i eventually found out the breeders chucked in the odd bulldog to bulk up the breed :-x
he was PTS aged 6 with tumours and various health problems,i suspect all down to poor breeding


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

fawns are very rare colour especially red fawns look in the paper you will see blue, brindle, black, brown but not fawn i have a high red fawn heres a pic


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

ZIPPY&VESPA said:


> fawns are very rare colour especially red fawns look in the paper you will see blue, brindle, black, brown but not fawn i have a high red fawn heres a pic


This is a red & white, not a high red fawn, as no such colour. Also the brindle comes in 2 distinct types too, black brindle the most common, then tiger brindle less common. I know this as my mate shows & breeds them.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

:iamwithstupid:


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

really the breeder told us it was a high red fawn i thought the pic above was blonde fawn means red?


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

wayakinwolf said:


> . I know this as my mate shows & breeds them.


Has he any pups available?:smile:


----------



## Phaedra (Sep 12, 2007)

Faith said:


> people just charge more for a blue because more people want them and they can charge what they like for them.


True that, I saw a blue staff at the vets once and fell in love with it. Then I found out they're like £900 - screw that when there are loving mongrels who need a new home.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Correct thats a Red and white. Breeders like to make colours up for the unsupecting buyers (novice stafford owners) so they can charge more, but at the end of the day the way they see it is if some one is prepared to pay £800 for the colour of the dog then why not, although we may think its morrally wrong they dont see it that way. 

Tri colour staffords are cute  if i ever see a Red White and Blue id snap it up tri colour or not lol 

To be honest anyone considering buying their first stafford should do the same amount of research as they would if they were buying an exotic. You have to consider their diet how your going to keep them entertained (recomend a Boomer Ball) and how much excersize they will need a fat stafford isnt healthy they should look trim and always remember these dogs were orignally bred for ratting and hunting becasue they are so agile, able to turn jump and spin back on them selves very quickly. 

Personal experiance they are fantastic with kids of most ages although with babies they like to wake them up if they cant see them moving dont forget a fully grown stafford will weigh up to about 60lb thats a lump and half jumping on you in the mornings lol

Also PLEASE make sure if you are buying a stafford from a breeder that the parents have been TESTED FOR L2-HGA this is a really damaging illness for staffords and also check that they have been eye tested. I'd also recomend getting any dog chiped just in case  
Oh lastly have great fun with them and they will love you forever


----------



## titch 1987 (Sep 24, 2007)

my gf uncle has got a long leged staff and she is lovly can be naughty but wouldnt heart a soul i always take it out with me 3yr old neice an she loves taking her out an she loves me m8s little baby boy sits there with him watching tv lol


----------

